# Resort to be staffed by blondes only



## siesta (Oct 11, 2010)

"A Lithuanian firm called Olialia -- pronounced "ooh-la-la" -- has announced that it intends to build a resort in the Maldives that will employ blond women only."

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TRAVEL/10/11/blond.resort.maldives/index.html?hpt=C2


----------



## kcgriffin (Dec 9, 2010)

OK, I'll bite, what is the punch line???(grin)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 9, 2010)

Complete with blond beards and blond chest hair? :rofl:


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 31, 2010)

...and is it simply hair color, or do they mean ditzy as well?


----------



## welshhope (Dec 31, 2010)

How many blondes are REAL blondes - how they gonna check it out!!!!!!

I have a wonderful hairdresser.....


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 31, 2010)

welshhope said:


> How many blondes are REAL blondes - how they gonna check it out!!!!!!
> 
> I have a wonderful hairdresser.....



Good point.  Also, not all dumbs are blond.


----------

